# Parking Brake Clunk...



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it's normal to hear a clunking noise from each caliper when the parking break is applied while the car is in motion. Or is uncommon and do I need to take the car in for service. The parking brake works fine...it's just not cool when "E" braking.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO4ART said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's normal to hear a clunking noise from each caliper when the parking break is applied while the car is in motion. Or is uncommon and do I need to take the car in for service. The parking brake works fine...it's just not cool when "E" braking.


Mine, as well as many of my customers, have experienced this, it is common and btw it's not a very good idea to be "E-braking" a 4k lbs. car........ :cheers


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Any idea what the noise is?? And yeah...I agree, I shouldn't be "E" braking this car....but sometimes you just can't resist...I'm bound to brake something. :rofl: Hopefully not!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTO4ART said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's normal to hear a clunking noise from each caliper when the parking break is applied while the car is in motion. Or is uncommon and do I need to take the car in for service. The parking brake works fine...it's just not cool when "E" braking.


When I asked my dealer the same question I was told in a very direct fashion that "it IS NOT an emergency brake, it's ONLY for parking, and is only to be used when the car is COMPLETELY stopped".


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO4ART said:


> Thanks for the info. Any idea what the noise is?? And yeah...I agree, I shouldn't be "E" braking this car....but sometimes you just can't resist...I'm bound to brake something. :rofl: Hopefully not!


I don't know exactly what the noise is, and yes it is NOT an emergency brake just a parking brake......


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I don't know exactly what the noise is, and yes it is NOT an emergency brake just a parking brake......


So in an emergency, when the brakes go out, just hit the wall instead of using the "parking" brake?

I wouldn't use it every day to slide around corners but in an emergency it could be handy.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

lionsfan54 said:


> So in an emergency, when the brakes go out, just hit the wall instead of using the "parking" brake?
> 
> I wouldn't use it every day to slide around corners but in an emergency it could be handy.


Funny! Plus, I who needs e-brakes in 350-400hp RWD cars??? 1985 Honda Accord??? Then they're the ticket for fun. :lol:


----------

